# 10000k LED or 10000k LED????????



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Are you asking about 10000K LEDs versus full spectrum? Your title is a bit confusing...


----------



## Finster (Dec 30, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> Are you asking about 10000K LEDs versus full spectrum? Your title is a bit confusing...


They are both listed as 10000k LED lights. One has just blue and white LEDs and the full spectrum has white, blue, red, and green LEDs. I'm confused too!


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

100,000 K does not exist. The site probably has some misinformation or a typo. 10,000 Kelvin is fine if it is the white. In reality, 10,000 kelvin is blue.










The cheap chinese LEDs are just all over the place though. If they are the white 10,000K lights, they are fine. If they are the ''full spectrum'' white LEDs, they are fine. The Kelvin scale is absolute, from what I know. The 6500K, 10000K and full spectrum lights all likely use the same LEDs. One may use 0.5W, one may use 1.0W and one may use 3.0W. That's about the difference in the lights, generally speaking. 

Basically, no, there isn't a difference from what I've seen.

EDIT: I see you posted. The ''full spectrum'' LED you are looking at just has a few colored LEDs verses all white LEDs. It will be, approximately, the same.


----------



## Finster (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks! That makes sense.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Calling them full spectrum is a "hangover" from the reef world, where high K and "actinic" lights were "the thing"
Adding a few colored LED's made it "full spectrum". At least that is how I see it.
Throwing a few "colors" in a high K/blue enviroment probably won't be easy to see the difference, except in subtile ways, like in reds in fish and somewhat in greens in plants...


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

My guess is they call one full spectrum simply because it has colored LED's. A 10,000k fixture, even with blue or blue and red LED's is typically advertised as a 10,000k fixture but once you get into non brand name fixtures, the specs can become harder to determine. If the full spectrum lists the white LED's at 10,000k (if it even lists that), I am guessing they are essentially the same, outside of manufacturing/LED's used.


----------

